# Signup for swarm removal in Four Corners area of Southwest Colorado



## beardance (Jun 15, 2010)

I used to be on a free swarm removal list and would like to get on one again. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Check with the local 911 dispatch office.

(Side note)
I am planning on visiting that area in the fall.


----------



## beardance (Jun 15, 2010)

Hoot Owl Lane Bees said:


> Check with the local 911 dispatch office.
> 
> (Side note)
> I am planning on visiting that area in the fall.


Thanks Hoot Owl Lane Bees !


----------

